# Anti-Depressants Make People Unnaturally Happy



## Jasony (Mar 19, 2022)

People should be able to feel sad if they want to.  Now, I don't advocate men crying and stuff like that, however, they should have the freedom to be sad.  Now, with anti-depressants people are just happy in a weird way and they cannot react to things as normal people would.  It's healthy for people to have normal emotions.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 16, 2022)

I dabbled in some anti depressants back in early 90's for a lot of years and it was a Sluggish unsupported thyroid that docs didn't find for 10 yrs or so.....

I got my thyroid "fixed" in 2002 and have been fine, content, etc etc ever since.  The  ups and downs of life but NO clinical depression.   Thyroid is a Master gland.


----------

